# Internet-Explorer für Umlautdomains nachrüsten



## technofreak (23 April 2004)

Mozilla , Firebird , Opera können von Hause  auch Umlautdomains aufrufen. 
Bisher gibt es keinerlei Aktivitäten seitens Microsoft.
Bis dahin gibt es ein Plugin für den IE  auf dieser Site.

http://www.umlaut-download.de/

Informationen dazu hier: 
http://www.sedo.de/links/showhtml.php3?Id=926&language=d


> Eine nochmalige Rückfrage bei Microsoft Deutschland hat inzwischen ergeben, dass
> derzeit nach wie vor unbekannt ist, ob und gegebenenfalls wann ein Update des IE erscheint.



tf


----------

